# Real or fake? Please help



## knamel (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi I got a few Cohiba sublimes edicion limitada 2004 from what i thought was a reputable source but I'm a little suspicious they might be fake. I'm a total beginner when it comes to cigars so i'm hoping people can take a look. One thing I noticed on the bands that the black background behind the dots bleeds through a bit and goes beyond the gold rim and into the white backgroud of the raised gold Cohiba lettering (please see pic). Any idea if this is a fake? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

That doesn't look like any of the Cohibas General Cigar shows on their Cigar World website. Which line is it supposed to be from? Nicaragua or Dominican?


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> That doesn't look like any of the Cohibas General Cigar shows on their Cigar World website. Which line is it supposed to be from? Nicaragua or Dominican?


I'm confused by this question...

As for the OP:



knamel said:


> Hi I got a few Cohiba sublimes edicion limitada 2004 from what i thought was a reputable source but I'm a little suspicious they might be fake. I'm a total beginner when it comes to cigars so i'm hoping people can take a look. One thing I noticed on the bands that the black background behind the dots bleeds through a bit and goes beyond the gold rim and into the white backgroud of the raised gold Cohiba lettering (please see pic). Any idea if this is a fake? Any help would be appreciated.


To me the band looks off a bit. The black looks to go past the gold trim as you noted. It also looks like the first row of dots above the gold are touching the gold. Other more informed individuals can chime in, but looks off to me.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry, it's not authentic.


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

The line will never go through the bottom of the C in the word Cuba. Along with some other things. Sorry dude it's fake. Might still be good thou. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kbdillard (Aug 2, 2015)

It's missing the Edición Limitada band. The wrapper color is all wrong. That's a pretty bad fake. Sorry.. 
This it what it should look like....


----------



## knamel (Aug 16, 2015)

Actually I cut off the edicion limitada band because I was planning to smoke these with dad and didn't want him to know i was giving him an 11 year old cigar haha...so it did actually have the second band. Not that it matters since it sounds like the consensus is fake.


----------



## knamel (Aug 16, 2015)

One better shot this is a pic from the guy i got them from (i only bought 2 cigars)


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

knamel said:


> One better shot this is a pic from the guy i got them from (i only bought 2 cigars)


Comparing that to the pic kbdillard posted it is definitely fake. The line crosses the c in Cuba on yours where it shouldn't and the dots bleed into the gold of the band. Sorry man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knamel (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks guys i will trash them


----------



## kbdillard (Aug 2, 2015)

knamel said:


> One better shot this is a pic from the guy i got them from (i only bought 2 cigars)


Cohiba is the most counterfeited cigar in the world. Real ones are great! But, if you don't know much about them do a little research there are reputable retailers online that will give you a money back guarantee. Don't buy from anyone that doesn't offer full money back refund!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

quazy50 said:


> I'm confused by this question...


Don't be. It was intentionally obtuse; a comment of sorts on a noob's very first post being about CC's and fakes.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I tend to get a little sick to my stomach when I see posts from cigar enthusiasts who are new to the Cigar World...esp. when it concerns the most counterfeited cigars in the world. I hate seeing thieves take advantage of those who aren't educating themselves in this part of the hobby....this is why so many are hustled because they are not taking time to explore and authenticate what they are buying. Anytime I read about some "friend of a friend" who bought some cigars or came back from the Caribbean with a fist full of "authentic" CC's I know where it's going and the guys who are educated who know what the bands look like and several other ways of identifying real CC's have done their homework so they don't get pinched by the guys in a tattered clothing in the ports of call selling CC's....they aren't CC's and if you want authenticity then go to a Vendor that guarantees the sale. Fake Cohibas have been found with stuff inside other than real tobacco...floor sweepings....rat feces...anything that can be stuffed and rolled and most of them are short fillers as well.

There has been more posts written about this type of stuff and yet people will still buy this trash and then run to Forums saying they got this great deal in Mexico, Caribbean, Miami or from some friend who knows a friend who shared a cab ride in NYC. Tell your friends who travel to these Ports of Call in these countries....NOT to buy cigars there..it's that simple.

As of this writing the world of copy printers is going 3D....this means those who perpetrate fraud are going to use this new technology to print out bands that so far can be authenticated...new printers will keep pace with all of the fraudsters who want to sell items using this new software making it even more difficult to spot fakes. I used to be in the printing business and know those who are in it and what they are telling me is that they can make copies of things that before was too difficult to copy them...example...the Opus Band. Had one of my friends tell me that in the next year or so they can make a perfect image and likeness...embossed...color, texture, etc. If there is a market for duplication of a product they'll be able to copy it w/o much trouble. This behooves us as consumers to be extra careful...KNOW your Vendor...buy with a guaranty attached to the sale or deal with the consequences of buying and supporting those who sell fake product.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Don't be. It was intentionally obtuse; a comment of sorts on a noob's very first post being about CC's and fakes.


Ooo. Got it. I didn't look at his post count.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

The best advice is, don't buy it if you're not certain. When traveling, I tend to stick with reputable resellers.


----------

